# Help please: Dog food transition



## Rakesh (Jan 29, 2018)

I am switching from Royal canin maxi starter to Acana Puppy Large breed for my 3months old Golden Retriever male. How to progress with the transition and also Is Acana a good choice over Royal canin?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to DFC! Yes, Acana is a MUCH better choice. Just slowly over about a weeks time start adding the new food in with the old, and slowly back off the old.


----------



## Rakesh (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you, I will be starting it from today. I was worried if Acana will be too much for a 3month old pup.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Going slow should be fine. It is a pretty rich food, so keep an eye on poop to help tell you how it's going.


----------

